# Sarasota Bay, SLAM



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Got out with Lowtyde on 7/30 in his flat back Canoe to do some night fishing on fly.  He has done some night Snook fishing before so he kind of knew what he was in for.

We launched late due to a later tide change.  We headed to the first set of docks.  To my surprise there was a boat sitting on them!  One of those live bait types....

Headed to the next dock and found a very good number Snook slamming skrimps across the surface.  After a couple of shots he ended up pulling the hook from 2.  With a ton more follows!  They started to catch on to our game so it was time to move.

We checked other lights but there were more people sitting on them fishing with there.  Best one was sitting on one of my money docks.  Using his Red Walmart rod and Neon green line w/ a dead shrimp with head cut off.  We passed on the far side of the Channel...didn't see any fish.  He wasn't catching either.

Farther in the canal we checked a new light.  Usually lights have to be there for a couple years to start holding fish to build the ecosystem.  We found an underwater light that had Redfish on it!  And in true dock light fashon...they were racist.  No other fish on the light but reds.  They were hard charging baits.  A couple cast in and pulled out this one.










The ultimate fly.... Supreme Bendback tied by yours truly.  









The next set of lights I have to think of a name for.  All I got to say is it's got nice equipment... Couple cast in and a bunch of misses.  Snook!










If you look the eyes have been popped off.  The Snook are hitting the fly so hard they are breaking the epoxy eyes in half.  Once the eyes break you have to tie on a new fly or they will not touch it.










My phone rings.  It's my girl to wish me a happy birthday.  I have to tell her that I can't talk because we were on the verge of a great accomplishment!  She was kind of impressed, or tired... it was hard to tell in her voice.

Usually the trout are annoying.  Stealing the flies from the Snook and spooking everything out.  This time was different.  All the trout didn't want to eat.  They wanted to lay around and chase stuff.  But not eat!

At about 2am we hit another canal system and found trout eating in the middle.  Not really on a dock light, but more of in the ambient light of the area.  First or second cast.....TROUT!










This concluded the SLAM for Lowtyde and his first SLAM on fly!  It was a great birthday present to me, and a true test for the dock lights!

-Richard


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice work! I've done a lot of fly casting from a canoe solo and with a pal, it isn't for the average fluff chucker, kudos. Happy Birthday again, and how did you nick your finger in the last pic?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Dunno how he did it.... little concerned now that I could have died...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

way to put him on them nice work richard


----------



## jdefishin (Jun 8, 2010)

hell of a night... nice job.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

Were's the tarpon? lol nice job.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Were's the tarpon? lol nice job.


We were running a troller so our range was minimal. The loop we did was about 6 miles, add the tarpon and you are getting close to 20. But it woulda been nice!!!!!


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks again for putting me no those fish SW! Extreme canoe fishing at its finest...


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

How awesome is that!
What a nite to remember!


----------



## emarf (Jul 23, 2010)

nice I need to get out there


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Where are all these fly fishing people from Sarasota coming from??? I thought I was the only on on microskiff. Might actually have to start attending Mangrove Coast Fly Fishing club now.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

SLAM! mag featured it with a little bit of editing on the pic.


----------

